# Think my platy is dying now! help!



## crissy7399 (Mar 18, 2006)

I have him quarantined right now- advice from another member, but I don't have a tank, it's just a glass pitcher that I've never used before.

He was fine this morning (had 3 of them for 2 days now, have 5 tiger barbs for 2-3 weeks, still cycling tank- Ammonia 0-.25 and nitrites and nitrates are still zero)

We came home at 8pm tonight and he was lying on the gravel in the corner. Occassionally, not sure if intended, he would be floating around and even bumping into things and then back on the ground. He has no physical problems that I can tell of. 

I have one of my plants (anachris) in the pitcher and a tube from the airpump- I don't have a airstone that would fit in the pitcher- I hope this works.. it still creates a lot of water movement on top.

Anyways, he is sometimes floating upside down too now. I stuck just a couple crystals of aquarium salt, not sure if thats enough to do anything though, I've heard it can help with illnesses or stressed fish.


Please help anyone asap if possible! I really don't want to kill one of our first fish- I've been checking the water daily, and the ammonia hasn't got over .25. pH 7.8-8 and temp 75

THANK YOU!


----------



## crissy7399 (Mar 18, 2006)

*Platy Still Bad!*

PLATY STILL NOT GOOD

He was in the pitcher for the night, I had a anachris and a air tube in it, but didn't have a heater for it. It was 70 this morning when I checked, but watching him in the pitcher sometimes just looked horrible, (the ammonia was the same in both), occassionally he looked like he was going crazy swimming around in circles with his head down and still looked like he was huffing for air. So I slowly put him back in the real tank- made sure of the temp and stuff. 

I did a 20 % change last night, and I checked the ammonia today, and it looks the same. Should I do 10% changes every day?

When I put him back in, he went straight to the bottom. Then the tigerbarbs were checking him out, don't know if they actually nipped him or not, but I shoo'd them away and moved the platy to cover under a fake rock decor. He's still lying there, and hasn't moved in 15 minutes. I can tell his gills are moving more than the other platys so I guess the ammonia is probably the culprit.

Someone please let me know if I should do another water change as I mentioned above- I don't want to shock the fish either.

Thank you anyone!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you are stressing the fish too much by moving him/her back and forth. You should just leave it and see what happens...if the fish dies then there was probably nothing you could have done. When the temperature dropped to 70 degrees in the pitcher, it probably stressed the heck out of that fish. Wait it out and see what is going to happen, if the Platy dies then just get a new one. Also, if you see the fish suffering and know for a fact that it will not survive you can just end its life a little early. I read a post here that the quickest way to end a fish's life was to smash its head with a hammer (I know, it doesn't sound right but that's what somebody said). 

Good Luck with the fish.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Once a fish starts acting as you described you have lost him, in my experience. And, when you have other fish with tiger barbs you can be pretty sure you will soon get enough experience to recognize when fish are goners! Seriously, tiger barbs are not good tank mates for most fish.


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Indeed, i know you're trying to look after the fish but you should just leave it alone. Shoving him in pitchers and shoeing other fish away from him just stresses the fish. Maybe it should be important to note what you did this time and to remember not to add too many fish when cycling. Good luck anyhow.


----------



## crissy7399 (Mar 18, 2006)

thank you everyone.

What I hate is that it was an LFS that told me tiger barbs would be fine with the fish I wanted- I didn't even want tiger barbs in the first place, but they said I needed some hardy fish to put in since my tank wasn't cycled yet. They even said it would be okay with angels- after what I have read, that is totally wrong.

Then, even a week and 1/2 after having the barbs, they said my ammonia was fine and I could add any fish I wanted. I only added 2 more barbs (had 3 first) because I read having 5 or more could help with aggresiveness. Then,week later, still having my water checked, told me I could get whatever I wanted and I chose the 3 platys cause I new they were hardy. 

Well, all during this time I've been reading more and more, and I'm thinking this LFS is just wanting $$. They didn't even tell me about cycling and what it is. 

I know now, it was a bad idea about the pitcher, someone else said it was a good idea to quarantine. I just didn't want something killing the rest of them and I really don't want to med the tank either.

Thank you everyone, and hopefully it's not anything contagious and he'll get better. 

As I was writing this, he looked like he was swimming with more purpose, but now the tiger barbs keep picking on him and it's back to the same. ugh.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

crissy7399 said:


> Well, all during this time I've been reading more and more, and I'm thinking this LFS is just wanting $$. They didn't even tell me about cycling and what it is.


You nailed it right on the head. Most, not all though, fish stores just want your money so they don't care whether the fish lives or dies. Heck, it's better for them that the fish dies so you can come back and buy some more fishies. I made many mistakes by buying stuff on impulse or listening to the pet store people. You definitely have the right idea about reading here and getting people's feedback prior to your purchases. If you ever have questions about anything then just post away, most of us don't bite and are more than happy to answer questions.


----------



## crissy7399 (Mar 18, 2006)

very grateful jersey...

well, he died today. Actually thought he was getting better, and then the barbs just wouldn't stop picking on him. 

The other two platys seem just fine still... they are female and head strong! 

I did another water change just to be safe.

Thanks again everyone. I will definitely wait now until the whole cycle is done. Hopefully it doesn't take months!


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

Was the LFS a chain store such as Petsmart? If yes, don't ever listen to what they say. A petsmart employee was about to sell a lady with a 10 gallon tank an oscar. I intervened just in time. 

Like someone said earlier, once the fish starts floating around seemingly uncontrollably, he's probably a goner. With tiger barbs, keep at least 7 or 8, as it will indeed spread the agression out. If you don't like them, ask to return them to the store and pick out what you like! It's you're money.


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Take the tiger barbs back and get your money back. It'll benefit your other fish, show the LFS what for and say you're not coming back. Get out the address book and find a good specialist that'll treat you more professionally.


----------



## crissy7399 (Mar 18, 2006)

wow. I'm usually really good at taking things back. My husband always makes me do it cause he's too chicken or too prideful, probably the latter. But for some reason taking the fish back makes me apprehensive..)

I think I might be able to try and exchange. Maybe I could trade them for clown loaches? 

The LFS store that told me all that was an actual fish store and it was even the owner of the store that was telling me it all. One petsmart employee actually had some good things to say, although she didn't mention about cycling. 

I'm really glad I have a place to go to here. 

If anyone has any ideas on another fish type to replace the barbs (if I can get the courage to do it- I know, it shouldn't be a big deal, but just can't help it!)

These are the fish we were wanting in the first place.

1 elephant nose
1 angel fish
3-4 clown loaches
(wanted bala sharks, but only have a 46bowfront tank)
xingu lizard cat (looks really cool- but can't find info on it)
or spotted pictus
3 assorted platys 


THANKS!


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

When looking for fish stores, the best are small stores that ONLY sell fish. see what fish they have, and test them by saying something like: Those convicts are pretty, would they be fine in a 5g tank and some neon tetras? If they give a lengthy explanation of how you are completely wrong, than you have a good store.


----------

